# Ameristar vs. Carrier AC Comfort Series Opinions?



## Novice HVAC (Jun 6, 2016)

I have started getting a couple of quotes for a new system as my current 12 year old Trane leaks R22 at the evaporator coil and has to be topped off every 7 or 8 months. My previous posts identified this issue and I finally decided to most likely just get a new unit.

I do have a quote for Ameristar 3 ton 14 SEER $3100 with Thermostat with tax/labor and 10 Year Parts/2 Year Labor Warranty. My research seems to indicate this a low end builder grade unit with some issues. It is made in China.

Another quote from a larger firm is for a Carrier Comfort Series 14.5 SEER $2938 with tax/labor and 10 Year Parts/2 Year Labor Warranty. I think for another $250 the labor warranty can be extended to 5 years. This is a high volume firm that sells many Carrier units. I have read many negative reviews of Carrier units online but am not that familiar with them and thought some of you experts may be able to shed some light. I appreciate any insight you can provide. 

I am leaning towards the Carrier at this point. Supposedly prices will be going up a bit the end of the month for the Carrier. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bitters (May 28, 2014)

I would stay away from the Ameristar.


----------



## bamx2 (May 2, 2004)

I agree. If the difference price is majorissue get bids for other established brands (or subrand - eg Carrier makes Grandaire, Payne, Rheem/Rudd etc)) of equipment from reputable local contractors. 



Bitters said:


> I would stay away from the Ameristar.


----------



## Novice HVAC (Jun 6, 2016)

Is there any specific reasons to stay away from Ameristar?

Also does the contractor usually run new linesets or simply flush the lines to get rid of the R22 oil? I understand it is not compatible with the R410a Puron. I am still waiting for a written quote so this may be addressed just wanted to pose the question now.


----------



## Novice HVAC (Jun 6, 2016)

Just thought I would bump this, hoping for some more information, thanks.


----------



## bamx2 (May 2, 2004)

I don't have any additonal comments about the brand you mentioned. There are other choices that cost hardly any more $. In the long run you will better off. As far as the lineset, the original lineset could bet reused if propery flush providing it meets the size requirements of the new equipment.


----------



## Novice HVAC (Jun 6, 2016)

rkpatt said:


> I don't have any additonal comments about the brand you mentioned. There are other choices that cost hardly any more $. In the long run you will better off. As far as the lineset, the original lineset could bet reused if propery flush providing it meets the size requirements of the new equipment.


Thanks, that is what I wanted to know, was unclear about the lineset issue...still waiting on the formal quote.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Carrier makes a decent unit. I personally like York, but it's about equal to Carrier. If I need cheaper prices, then I drop right to the discount section with arcoaire. (never for my own house that's for sure) 

It's much more about the install then the brand. The work the installers do highly determains if you get a lemon or a jewel. 

If it's possible, it's better to run new lineset. You'll never get all of the residue out of the lineset. I've reused them before, and those units are still chugging along, but I try to avoid it. 

If you live in a very warm climate, go with a higher seer unit. (whatever you budget can handle. With each doubling of seer, you'll use half as much energy on average. Use this for your ROI) I'm cooler climate like where I live, 14SEER is just fine. 

Cheers!


----------



## crabjoe (Dec 18, 2015)

Novice HVAC said:


> Thanks, that is what I wanted to know, was unclear about the lineset issue...still waiting on the formal quote.


I don't know what HVAC techs here do or have seen, but when I did my heat pump, I ran a new line set even after checking with a couple of my friends in the HVAC business. The info I got from my friends was that a new lineset wasn't needed and as long as the original lineset was cleaned ... and it didn't even need to be that clean. One friend said all he did was blow nitrogen through the old line and he's never had an issue converting from R22 to R410a.


----------



## Novice HVAC (Jun 6, 2016)

Crabjoe, thanks for the insight....yeah am guessing they would flush out the lineset but still need to confirm.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Line set just needs blown out with nitrogen. Unless they see black crude on the inside walls at both ends of it.


----------

